# Problem: resolve udev vs. eudev conflict

## billmil

Hi all,

I've seen several threads and a  sticky post on this topic, but have not seen a short-and-definitive answer. Could someone provide one? 

The problem: 

'emerge -upv world' gives a conflict between udev and eudev.  Everything else emerges fine.

Stdout:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies  .... done!
> 
> [ebuild  NS    ] virtual/libusb-0:0 [1:1] 0 kB
> ...

 

Stderr:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
> ...

 

How do I resolve this?

thanks

----------

## Ant P.

You need to reinstall everything with an incorrect direct dependency on sys-fs/udev, or on the wrong version of virtual/udev.

----------

## billmil

[quote]You need to reinstall everything with an incorrect direct dependency on sys-fs/udev, or on the wrong version of virtual/udev.

[/quote]

Would you be so kind as to flesh out the details for finding the "incorrect direct dependency on sys-fs/udev" (as well as on the wrong version  virtual-dev)

I'm familiar with equery but do not have my brain wrapped around the various udev slots and versions,  'real vs virtual udev', 'direct' vs 'indirect dependency'?

Also, would 'emerge -1' solve some of these problems?

thanks

----------

## Ant P.

I use Paludis, "cave resolve world -D sys-fs/udev" worked for me. You'll have to wait for someone who uses equery to answer.

----------

## mv

I guess your problem is that you have unmasked sys-fs/udev without unmasking the matching virtual/udev.

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> You need to reinstall everything with an incorrect direct dependency on sys-fs/udev, or on the wrong version of virtual/udev.

 

This would not change anything (with portage), since portage fortunately takes the dependencies from the portage tree.

----------

